# Holiday Pay



## Nauzhror (Nov 29, 2020)

How is holiday pay calculated? Earlier last week I checked Kronos and it seemed like I was being paid for 6.5 hours on Thanksgiving. This was based on Kronos showing I had worked 6.5 hours during the week than I actually had. Today I double checked Kronos, and it shows that I worked 57 hours and 45 minutes last week. If I actually do the math though and add all my shifts up I worked 49 hours and 43 minutes, which seems to suggest that I was paid for 8 hours and 2 minutes of work on Thanksgiving. When I saw it was 6.5 hours I'd assumed that meant I was getting 1/5 of my weekly average or something along those lines instead of a full 8 hours, but since it went up as the week continued, is it somehow related to the amount of hours you work on the week the holiday is in?


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 29, 2020)

Are you a tl? Tl gets paid 8h holiday pay if you work or not.


----------



## badcrumble (Nov 29, 2020)

I think that if you're eligible for holiday pay, you automatically get 8hrs. If you check Kronos, you can tap the little... grid? button on the bottom left of the "My Timecard" page and it will show you your totals for the week.


----------



## SigningLady (Nov 29, 2020)

It's not always a full 8 hours. I've had 7.5 hours of holiday pay before. Not sure how it is calculated though.


----------



## rd123 (Nov 29, 2020)

Oh even I see in my Kronos around 8hrs . I thought it’s just Kronos playing tricks with me . But the timeclock shows only the actual hours worked .


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 30, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Are you a tl? Tl gets paid 8h holiday pay if you work or not.


I’m not a TL and I received 8 hours. I believe it is calculated based on your average hours.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 30, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> How is holiday pay calculated? Earlier last week I checked Kronos and it seemed like I was being paid for 6.5 hours on Thanksgiving. This was based on Kronos showing I had worked 6.5 hours during the week than I actually had. Today I double checked Kronos, and it shows that I worked 57 hours and 45 minutes last week. If I actually do the math though and add all my shifts up I worked 49 hours and 43 minutes, which seems to suggest that I was paid for 8 hours and 2 minutes of work on Thanksgiving. When I saw it was 6.5 hours I'd assumed that meant I was getting 1/5 of my weekly average or something along those lines instead of a full 8 hours, but since it went up as the week continued, is it somehow related to the amount of hours you work on the week the holiday is in?


What is your current average hours?


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 30, 2020)

31.05 as of last paystub


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 30, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> 31.05 as of last paystub


Divide that by 5 days and it comes out to 6.2.


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 1, 2020)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Divide that by 5 days and it comes out to 6.2.


But I got 8 hours and 2 minutes of pay on Thanksgiving. Hence the confusion about where that came from. It shows as 6.5 hours earlier in the week, but changed as the week went on.

I worked 49 hours and 43 minutes, Kronos says I worked 57 hours and 45 minutes.


----------



## rd123 (Dec 1, 2020)

I also got 8hrs . My avg hrs is 35.3. So I think its not 1/5th of avg hrs for me . Anyways extra money is all that matters 😀😍


----------



## DBZ (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm not a TL. I got 8 hours of holiday pay. It also lists my cumulative hours as 48, but I only worked 40. It freaked me out when I saw that I had 40 hours and I still had one more day to work. Then I clicked to see the break down.


----------

